# [Indian NR] - Anish Rajesh - 4.56 Skewb Average



## Akash Rupela (Jan 11, 2015)

Also 2nd in asia. He has improved quick.


----------



## Hssandwich (Jan 11, 2015)

The face. Is priceless


----------



## TDM (Jan 11, 2015)

Congrats! He doesn't take long to inspect...


----------



## aashritspidey (Jan 11, 2015)

And i must say, He's very young. He's 10 years old


----------



## Berd (Jan 11, 2015)

Gj!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 11, 2015)

Woow! VGJ!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice job man!


----------

